# Red Dagger Villan S pinned in Piedra / Eye of needle



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

Red Dagger Villan kayak is pinned just below Eye of the Needle as of yesterday 5.3.20 

It was pinned against rocks river left of the island and the flow was too high to safely access the boat. We left it there yesterday afternoon.

If it flushes or if the flows drop and you can get it I have beers and free lift tickets to Telluride for you. pm me or email [email protected] if you have any luck. Boat has the name John Stow in it, you can call him or get in touch with me. 

I live in Telluride but have friends in Durango who can hold the boat for me. Pelican case inside has my iPhone and a Garmin inReach mini. 

Lesson learned, don't trust others feet when scouting! (and keep your phone on your person when boating). My boat was knocked off the shore at the scout, ran the eye on its own and lodged onto the rocks. (My fault for not securing my boat better but frustrating)


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

*Red Jackson Villan S pinned in Piedra / Eye of needle*

Meant to say red Jackson villain, not dagger. my bad 

if anybody has run it and seen the boat or not seen the boat any updates are greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

You have my respect for your decision to walk away from your boat because of your evaluation of the risk! I too have left gear in the river for the same reason.
Nobody's life is worth risking for a boat, a paddle, a helmet, a cooler ... any or all of it.
Well done!


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

villagelightsmith said:


> You have my respect for your decision to walk away from your boat because of your evaluation of the risk! I too have left gear in the river for the same reason.
> Nobody's life is worth risking for a boat, a paddle, a helmet, a cooler ... any or all of it.
> Well done!


Thanks for your kind words. Always tough to just move on but things are replaceable, people are not. Looks like flows are coming down so maybe the boat will become more accessible.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

chrisjaquet add my appreciation for the way your group handled this incident.

I have run this stream some years ago. Just curious as to how you got out.

Did you hike up to the road or follow the bank up or down stream?

This is one classic and scenic run. And, that exit to get around the drop is not easy to 
handle. Very nasty trail and boat landing / storage.


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks! I hitched a ride out with some rafters (pure dumb luck, though a rafter is who bumped the boat off the scout!) A few Durango kayakers tried to assist by hitting the eddy below Lucifers island and going up to the top but it was just unsafe to get the boat at those levels (IMHO). 
If not for the raft my plan was to hike downstream of lucifers island just below the eye on river right (very hard at best), access river and find safe spot to use a freind to kayak assist swim across to river left and hike up to the road, then walk out on the road (or hitch in the bed of a truck w/no other people). This plan is very likely easier in theory than in reality. 

We notified local guide agencies and other friends/boaters in the Durango area. I don't want anyone thinking there is a person missing when they come across an abandoned boat in a gnarly rapid. (the SAR member in me)

Posted on the buzz as soon as I could and am hoping for a report from the river of it the boat is still there or not. Have some freinds headed into lower Piedra in the next few days, we'll see.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

That sucks! The Villan S is about one of the best boats out there. Hope it lives through the experience.


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

Case closed; 
A crew from Mountain Waters in Durango pulled my boat out yesterday, and I am in the process of recovering it from them. I did venmo them some $$ in case there are any haters out there (on the buzz? surely not?) hopefully all my gear is still in there but will find out soon enough, rig to swim doesnt apply. 

A few personal Lessons learned in case anyone cares: 

-Rig to have your boat pounded on for a week in class 4 whitewater, dont just rig to flip
-Have a firestarter and communication device on your person (not in your boat)
-Have a plan in your group to rescue a boatless person (even theoretical) in case you lose a craft
-Dont trust other people's feet (or ropeskills) at a busy eddy
-Don't hate on rafters, they can bail your shit out (in addition to providing beer)
-Trust your gut
-Choose your friends wisely
-fuck the gear, you are more important
-river karma can have delayed results
-there are good people in this world (also, there are shitty people who are remorseless donkey chodes)
-the crew at Mountain Waters is solid people and boaters!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Dude are you a new boater?


----------

